#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-15
<MichelleQ> Hi all!  AlanBell, just got your email... good job!  :-)
<AlanBell> o/ MichelleQ
<MichelleQ> do let me know what I can do.  I *think* I'll be available for the kick-off meeting, but don't know for sure.
 * MarkDude will be getting ready for talk at Scale at that time
<AlanBell> good luck with the talk MarkDude
<MarkDude> ty
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-16
<Pendulum> in case anyone here is interested, there's a meeting for Ubuntu Accessibility in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-accessibility
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-02-17
<nigelb> Ok, our meeting is the next weekend.
<AlanBell> UDS diversity meeting is taking place nowish in #ubuntu-women-project
<dwarfstar> please talk!
<AlanBell> hi
<dwarfstar> oh thank goodness
<dwarfstar> I am having a difficult time due to newbie status
<dwarfstar> have questions
<AlanBell> ok, you need to find your local team, what country/state are you in?
<dwarfstar> you cant see my IP address?
<dwarfstar> I thought everyone could see it?
<dwarfstar> my local team eh well I been on here for countless hours trying everywhere in the us
<dwarfstar> I am in washington right near the portland oregon border
<dwarfstar> there is no portland lug channel in the list
<dwarfstar> you are one of my only hopes besides australia
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-us-wa perhaps
<dwarfstar> that channel does not show up on the list
<dwarfstar> with at least five people in it
<dwarfstar> I went through the entire list
<dwarfstar> I just have about five questions
<dwarfstar> three regarding installation
<dwarfstar> and a couple about IRC
<dwarfstar> since I just started this yesterday
<dwarfstar> okay?
<dwarfstar> AB? are you with me still?
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-02-16
<_Sponge> http://is.gd/HhSYQo
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-02-18
<_Sponge> http://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/ringing-alarm-bells-could-freedom-251-befraud_5550541.html
<_Sponge> http://is.gd/vCkFQK
#ubuntu-for-all 2016-02-20
<odog5960> Hello?
